# How are beeswax pellets made?



## pieter1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Does anyone know how to make beeswax pellets, in a way suitable for large quantities?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Only way I have seen is by dropping in water.


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

I haven't done this but would think dropping in water through a screen or something that wouldn't just pour in the water.


----------

